# 2000 4.2 Audi a6 tcu tcm transmission control module computer 4b0 927 156 bs



## greenmachine1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Model number 4b0 927 156 bs 
Pulled from running 2000 audi a6 4.2 quattro
This is a rare tcm and on many other cars has been flooded. 
There is a known problem where water gets in through the cabin filter. 
$500


----------



## digsby (Jan 7, 2013)

*tcu unit*

want to know if you still have the unit need on for my audi thanks


----------



## JA6X (Jan 8, 2013)

Digsby,

I just completed a Manual Swap into my 2000 A6 4.2 and have the TCU you're after. Please let me know if you still need it and are interested. 


















Joe


----------



## greenmachine1 (Oct 7, 2010)

*TCM*

Yes I still have the transmission computer.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

you'll prolly have better luck trying to sell this in the classified ads


----------



## sollyd25 (Feb 17, 2013)

*TCM*

Hi,

I would like to purchase this from you if you still have it. My name is David. Please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Mcarloss87 (May 3, 2013)

*TCM needed for 2000 audi a6 4.2*

I purchased a audi recently and i found out that it has gone into limp mode according to some of the forums ive been reading. When i put in drive theres a clank and a bang then it drives off slowly once it gets up to speed drives wonderful. 


please someone help me figure this problem out. im getting frustrated its been in the shop since mid Jan.


----------



## sollyd25 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey Mcarloss87,

I don't know abt the clank and bang issues your having but I found out a little about the "limp mode issue". My car has the same limp mode problem.

I don't know if this happened to you but my TCM got wet and caused the car to stop shifting. I pulled the TCM ( under the passenger side carpet ) and soaked up all the water in a bag of rice and made sure i cleaned all the connector pins with electric contact spray and a wire brush. I also cleaned the harness side with the same stuff and blew it all out with an air hose.

After all was said and done; the car started shifting again but was now in limp mode. the tiptronic didnt work either and the car would only get like 30 - 40% power at pickup and then after abt 30 sec. to 1min. it would shift normally.

I was told that i needed to replace the TCM and the harness connector but maybe also the transmission range sensor. I would consider looking at those first before replacing or rebuilding the whole tranny. I hope this helps and I hope you get your issue resolved.


----------



## Mcarloss87 (May 3, 2013)

Ok im going to ask my mechanic about this. I'm just so frustrated bc I don't know anyone who would let me borrow their tcm. 


sollyd25 said:


> Hey Mcarloss87,
> 
> I don't know abt the clank and bang issues your having but I found out a little about the "limp mode issue". My car has the same limp mode problem.
> 
> ...


----------

